# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  یادگیری Node.Js یا PHP درصورت آشنایی با JavaScript ?!

## winner20

سلام
به نظر شما درصورت آشنایی با جاوا اسکریپت یادگیری نود جی اس بهتره تره یا پی اچ پی؟
با تشکر

----------


## cups_of_java

اگه با جاوا اسکریپت راحت هستید حتمن ند جی اس!

----------

